# 90% complete 30 gal cube



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

This is the new home for my terribili'. The pond area still needs a little work :lol: But overall I am happy with the hardscape. I have a different coco hut but its at my parents so this one is a place holder. Plants are on the way, same with leaf litter. So far so good on the temps. The ambient temp can get rather warm, hence my tank placement near the patio door (no direct sunlight comes in) and the ACs on this side as well. Also included a pic of my weather station. After it stabilizes I have a smaller temp/hygro that goes in the tank. I had just sprayed and stuck the top on, hence the low humidity.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

The hardscape looks great, really can't picture the final product without the plants though...


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the different levels in the tank. Can't wait to see it complete.
Candy


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

tkromer said:


> The hardscape looks great, really can't picture the final product without the plants though...


yeah I know (use your imagination! jk) :lol: The broms should be here by the weekend, and thanks for reminding me I need to order the others today. *off to shop* :twisted: thanks all


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good start! i love cubes, wish i could switch all my tanks to cubes.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Broms are in, now waiting for ground plants, tillies and last thing to go in will be the aqua plants


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## Renay (Mar 6, 2008)

*Forgive me, I'm very new to this, what is that on the back of your viv? I love it and would like to use it in mine when I get it started.*


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like coco fiber pressed into silicone on a great stuff background, it could be something premade though.


----------



## Renay (Mar 6, 2008)

tkromer said:


> Looks like coco fiber pressed into silicone on a great stuff background, it could be something premade though.


*
Is that hard to find? If not where can I find some?*


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

It is egg crate, plus coco fiber and Ace concrete primer and greatstuff. I do all of my backgrounds outside of the tanks, it's just easier this way. I've used the silicone + coco fiber method before, I prefer the concrete binder. The old tank that theyre in right now has been up and running for 2 yrs with the same kind of background with no degredation yet, though there is no running water on it. 

Totally not hard to find. Greatstuff and eggcrate (eggcrate not necessary) and silicone can be found at hardware stores and the coco fiber is at petstores or some nurserys. It comes in a formed "brick" (Bed a Beast brand at pet stores) and you add it to water and it expands and becomes fluffy.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Almost done planting, just missing java moss and anubius. might do a mini african violet as well.


----------



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

where did you get the stuff ofr the background?


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

what stuff?


----------



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

i am just starting to put together a greatstuff and coco fiber background and i was just wondering how you planted your broms on it...and what are the pink/green plants in the middle/top of the tank?


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

i believe those are tillisandias.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

I use wire or glue to secure the broms to the back of the tank. If the brom has a long enough stolon i use glue or glue and wire. Otherwise i just use wire and have to wait for the brom to root. Otherwise, while the foam is still bare you can cut out holes and such. I dont do it this way because i never know how I'm going to end up planting it. 

Yup, theyre tillies. Ionanthas, all of them I think.


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

sorry i guess i spelled that wrong. Those plants are tillandsias.


----------



## broncos42 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow very nice set up I like it


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you, its finally completed, picked up the Anubius and moss on Sat. Pics later on. I decided to not cram it full of plants from the get go and let it grow in. Hence why it looks a little bare :lol: Looks like I'm going to lose one of my plants, so I may add 1 or 2 more.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

It's tough to be patient with the plants, a lot of people just cram them full and then trim as necessary. Hope it all grows in nicely for you


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

I suck at trimming, their current home is proof. Soooo jungly :lol: But since they have a home, I have time for grow in and messing with it. I dont like adding plants, ect after the frogs have moved in.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well this bad boys been at 100% completion for awhile now lol

i have a new laptop, yay, so now i can upload and post more photos but heres what i have hosted so far:


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Nice frogs and viv,I like the different levels of the viv.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you. I found this excellent I beam shaped piece of driftwood - really helped in creating the upper level. Here are some more pics i just snapped:

















sorry theyre kind of blurry
















my boy - i bonked the camera on the glass and out he comes lol even though i just fed him 20 minutes ago








gratuitous moss shots
















zee hut


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

That looks very nice!


----------

